# Help with DVD recorder please



## sidarlo (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there, just got my first dvd recorder and i'm having problems.
I've inserted the disc (DVD-R) and it's been formatted, but once i press record, the word 'pause' appears on the dvd recorder display.
This happens whether i use the remote or the button on the actual machine, and won't disappear if i press record again or even the pause button itself.
After so many minutes it goes of it's own accord, but hasn't recorder upto that point.
Is there something i'm doing wrong here?
the make and model are; Durabrand LEDVDR0702

Any help much appreciated


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope you didn't format a DVD-R if you did it is done!
You only format DVD-RW rewriteable.
Formating writes to the disk if you format a R disk its a coaster.
I learned this with CD's (watched a coworker format one).


----------



## sidarlo (Feb 12, 2008)

even though it says in the manual 'if the disc detected as unformatted disc recorder will ask for format or not. Select OK to confirm or CANCEL to eject the disc.'


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

It should only detect it as unformated if it is a DVD-RW.
Otherwise it it should indicate an empty disk ready to record.


----------



## sidarlo (Feb 12, 2008)

No, i definately using DVD-R, but it still asks me.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

What program are you using?


----------



## sidarlo (Feb 12, 2008)

program? sorry, don't understand


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

What are you using to record to the disk Nero, DVD Creator ect...


----------



## sidarlo (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry no, it's a dvd recorder for the TV


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I am afraid I would take it back . Obviously it is not recognizing the DVD correctly.At least call the store and ask what's up.


----------



## shinxius (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi I'm having the exact same problem with the same model too. I've taken it back and they gave me a new one and it's doing the same thing. Instead my records for about 3 or 4 seconds and then comes up with "copy protected" before recording for another 3 or 4 seconds and the cycle continues. I know I'm new but any help would really be appreciated!


----------

